# Fenixpollo's 6th milestone!!



## Eugin

Although Helenduffy had already opened a thread in your honour for your great work here, you deserve a proper Greeting for this new milestone of yours…. And I am glad to be the one to open it (excuse the delay, though) to show you that cats and “pollitos” really get on well, don´t you think?  ...

... and that was why I couldn´t let this opportunity pass by without saying a big *THANK YO**U* for everything that you give to the people here: Not only good advice, but also friendly answers, nice manners, good humour, interesting point of views and the exquisite personality for being the most famous chicken in the forum!!!  (It doesn´t really matter if you can save the world, but I am sure you are one of the heroes on this forum)...

Particularly me, I don´t know what would I do without your help (and friendship) here… You are one of the most valuable assets here, and I really want to thank you for your tireless work among us. At any time, we can see that "pollo" is online to give a hand to anyone who may need it. 

All this introduction was only to express to you: *MANY CONGRATULATIONS FOR YET ANOTHER INCREDIBLE AND WONDERFUL ACHIEVEMENT HERE*!!!    

All my appreciation and admiration!!!  

Un gran saludo para mi super amigo,


----------



## natasha2000

I wish I could talk in such a beautiful way as Eugin... But after her, I just left without words...

I thank you Fenix, my dear, dear friend, for your friendship and understanding, and I congratulate you your 6th milestone and I do hope you will keep them coming as until now...



¿A dónde vas, Fenix?  (Seguro volviendo de una loca fiesta de su sextiversario, jejejej)
click


PS: I brought you something from Portugal.... Here...


----------



## América

*6000 veces gracias*


----------



## Mei

Wow Fenix, congratulations and a BIG THANK YOU for all your help!!! 

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Congratulations Fenix! The fastest chicken ever, I think it was yesterday when we congratule you for your 5000 posts.

Thank you very much, we all learn a lot from you.

Cheers.

Ant.


----------



## heidita

I think one should open a new award: THE CHICKEN OF THE YEAR! A good friend, a good forer, a good person, not easy to be!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Che pibe!!...Te felicito así, en porteño, porque creo que ya tu conocimiento del español excede los límites de cualquier frontera . Me uno a las palabras de mis compañeros, ¡Gracias!


----------



## JazzByChas

"Professor Chicken:"

What can I say...I am sure you know that you are the consummate purveyor of thoughts and words...be they in English or Spanish.  We don't have to agree with you to realize that you have something of value to say!

Saludos,
Chas.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Casi paisano, me da mucho gusto que nos sigas dando más post y más post, llenos de sabiduria, inteligencia, buen humor, reflexión y más que nada un gran sentimiento de ayuda para todos estos foreros que necesitamos de tu ayuda.
Muchas gracias y la verda' después de leer lo que Eugin ha escrito para ti, pues la neta nos deja con muy pocas palabras de agradecimiento.
Espero todo esté bien allá en tierras texanas y que no te andes desptrampanod mucho hoy en hallowen porque de seguro habrá muchos gallitos por ahí rondando, pero nadie como tú.


----------



## Alicky

¡No hay forma de agradecer tanto conocimiento Don Fenix! ¡¡¡A por otros mil!!!


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, Fenix! I always enjoy your posts and benefit from them!


----------



## fenixpollo

I made a list of names in another congrats thread, thanking specific people. I ended up leaving off some important names. 

Just a blanket _thank you_, then, for everyone who has wished me well and who has collaborated with me on the last 1200 posts.

A special thank-you to Eugin, for starting this thread and for caring so much; and to Heidita, for being a true friend.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Querido Pollito me adhiero de todo corazón a todas las lindas felicitaciones expresadas en tu honor.  Eres un forero estrella:  inteligente, culto, agradable y cortés.  Por eso cuentas con una interminable legión de admiradores y me precio de encontrarme en ella.  

¡Que cumplas muchos aportes más!  WordReference es un foro realmente superior gracias a fantásticos foreros como tú.
Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Another thousand for fenixpollo??? But the last was like...yesterday! No time to draw something special for you this time....
For some reasons, today I think some people are missing into the "thanks... but no, thanks!" thread!  
It's a joke of course, keep it up! it's always a pleasure to read your posts!


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very much for all your posts, Fenixpollo.


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades y miles de gracias por tu ayuda, siempre acertada y amable. Saludos,


----------



## ordequin

*¡Muchísimas felicidades Fénix!*

*No olvido lo que hiciste por mí.*

*¡Eres un tío requetemajo!!!*

*Estoy deseando dominar un poco más el inglés,  para "atreverme" a entrar en "esos otros foros", *

*¡y aprender de ti!*

*¡Y que vivan las gallináceas!*

**


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

To my most favouritest cockerel,

I found this videoclip demonstrating your true origins.  Here I'd always thought you evolved from a combination of diet coke and mentos!

Thanks for all you do here,
Chaska


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Congratulations Fenixpollo, you are the best


----------



## Mate

Un pollo que da consejos, 
Más que pollo es un amigo;
Ansí como tal les digo
Y sin dar ya más rodeos:
Hay muchos foreros güenos 
Pero me quedo contigo.

Mate (el embrión) amargo

Ah, y ya viá dir preparando un verso con "Fenix" pa' los 7.000

¡¡¡Feliz mojón, pollo hermano!!!


----------



## frida-nc

Hi Fenixpollo,
 Congratulations once more on all of your help to so many.
 Maybe I don't know any other phoenixchickens, since they are a unique breed, but we're all glad to have met one.
frida.


----------

